# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang – Mũi Né 4 ngày 3 đêm

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang – Mũi Né
(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, máy bay )

Nha Trang với vẻ đẹp nên thơ của biển xanh, cát trắng, nắng vàng, của những vịnh biển tuyệt đẹp và những rặng san hô rực rỡ, Nha Trang là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những kỳ nghỉ dưỡng ngọt ngào. Khám phá vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn của Nha Trang, du khách sẽ không khỏi ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ thơ mộng của cảnh, vẻ thân thiện của con người và những thăng trầm lịch sử đã in dấu trên nhiều di tích văn hóa. 

NGÀY 1: BIỂN NHA TRANG CHÀO ĐÓN

Sáng 07h00 : Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay nội bài làm thủ tục, đáp chuyến bay VN267 đến Nha Trang lúc 8h40. Vừa đáp xuống sân bay Cam Ranh Nha Trang sẽ cảm nhận được những không khí của biển xanh thật tuyệt vời. Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách, hướng dẫn sẽ tặng hai bạn  bó hoa hồng tươi thắm với những lời chúc thật tuyệt vời. Xe đưa hai bạn về khách sạn nhận phòng, đến khách sạn với những đội ngũ nhân viên ra tiếp đón đôi uyên ương thật chu đáo. Hai bạn ở phòng nhìn ra hướng biển, mỗi buổi sáng khi thúc dậy ngấm nhìn những làn nước trong xanh và dãi cát trắng thẳng tấp.
Trưa: dùng cơm trưa tình nhân tại nhà hàng thờn bơn của khách sạn
Chiều: hai bạn có thể dùng xe đạp đôi, dạo một vòng đường  biển Nha trang đầy thơ mộng, hai bạn có thể chụp hình lưu niêm nơi đây với những cây dừa xanh .
Tối: dùng cơm tình nhân dưới ánh đèn hồng cùng với chai rượu vang đỏ .
Hai bạn có thể đi dạo biển bằng xích lô, để ngắm cảnh về đêm.

Ngày 2: NHA TRANG                  (Ăn trưa trên đảo)   

08h00: HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn, đưa xuống cảng.
08h30: Đến Hòn Một tắm biển, ngắm san hô cùng với thế giới cá biển bằng kính lặn, ống thở, vui cùng hướng dẫn với những ly rượu vang trên biển.
10h30 : Đến Hòn Mun hai bạn tham quan rạng san hô và các sinh vật trên biển bằng tàu đáy kính, đây là khu bảo tồn biển đầu tiên của Việt Nam .
12h00 : Đến khu du lịch Đầm Bấy, quý khách ăn trưa trên tàu với các món: Mực xào lagim, cá chiên sốt cà, sườn ram mặn, canh cá nấu chua, tráng miệng. Vui chơi giải trí với các dịch vụ : môtô nước, lướt ván, kayak, thuyền buồm… 
14h00 : Đến Hồ Cá tham quan Thủy Cung Trí Nguyên.
15h00 : Thưởng thức trái cây trên tàu khi trở về đất liền . Xe đưa quý khách đến tham quan và mua sắm các sản phẩm Yến Sào sản vật của Khánh Hòa tại Showroom 86 Trần Phú ( trực thuộc công ty Yến Sào Khánh Hòa ) .
Đặc biệt tour có chương trình Karaoke trên  tàu “hát cho nhau nghe” để phục vụ khách miễn phí.

NGÀY 3:  MŨI NÉ – HOÀNG HÔN TRÊN ĐỒI CÁT       

08h00:  Xe opentour đón quý khách khởi hành đi Mũi Né. 
11h30:  Ăn trưa tại bãi biển Cà Ná. Biển nơi đây rất đẹp và thơ mộng thích hợp cho những đôi uyên ương dạo chơi, chụp ảnh kỷ niệm.
14h00:  Xe dừng tại Mũi Né nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Quý khách đi dạo ngắm hoàng hôn buông xuống trên đồi cát vàng thơ mộng.

NGÀY 4: MŨI NÉ – NHA TRANG

Sáng: Tự do tắm biển, dạo chơi, mua đặc sản nước mắm Phan Thiết, mua đồ lưu niệm. Ăn trưa, trả phòng. Khởi hành về Nha Trang. xe đưa hai bạn ra sân bay cam Ranh làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay Hà Nội .Tạm biệt hai bạn đầy hạnh phúc và hẹn gặp lại.

Giá trọn gói cho 2 người: 5.800.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho tour trăng mật)

* Giá bao gồm:

1-Xe đón tiễn sân bay Nha Trang và vé Open Bus đi Mũi Né.
2-Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*, phòng 02 người, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, nóng lạnh, điều hòa, tivi….
3- Ăn sáng Buffe tại khách sạn 
4-Huớng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan + phí tham quan.
5-Bảo hiểm du lịch + quà tặng du lịch.

* Giá không bao gồm:  

1- Các bữa không đề cập ở trên, xe đón tiễn sân bay Nội Bài. Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2- Vé tàu// vé váy bay Hà Nội // Nha Trang // Hà Nội
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3932 0255/ Hotline: 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email:  dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com 

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

